# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Tài liệu liên quan đến servo SINANO

## CKD

Chào các ban!
Mình có sưu tầm được ít tài liệu liên quan đến servo SINANO mình úp vào đây.

Lưu ý: để download được buộc phải là thành viên diễn đàn. Nếu đăng ký nhưng không được vui lòng email: admin@cncprovn.com hoặc cncprovietnam@gmail.com để được hổ trợ.

Mình chỉ có nhiêu đây, mình chưa từng setup thử xem như thế nào nên không chắc là cái nào mới đúng.



Link khác http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/52...vo-sinano-750w

----------


## hoangmanh

tài liệu này dành cho dòng HO còn dòng E thì hơi phê nhỉ?

----------

